# Question for those who have the VVM Value Pack



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I called Rogers this morning to get the 15$ VVM Value Pack but when I log in my account, it says:

Discount(s) 
Value Pack 1 Month Credit - To be removed on 12/08/2008
33.3% Value Pack Add-on Disc.

iPhone Value Pack+VVmail IPHONER/F 

I made sure to explain the difference between the iPhone Value Pack and the VVM Value Pack and the CSR assured me I was getting the right one. Did she sign me up for the wrong pack or is it listed like that for everyone else?

And also, what is the 33% discount for?

Thanks!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

mcbg1, I may be able to help you if I can access the same information about my account. 

I've done it before but I can't figure out what to click to get to that summary. The Rogers site is absolutley idiotic. Where is the section where you click your phone number (not account number) to see this info?


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

uPhone said:


> mcbg1, I may be able to help you if I can access the same information about my account.
> 
> I've done it before but I can't figure out what to click to get to that summary. The Rogers site is absolutley idiotic. Where is the section where you click your phone number (not account number) to see this info?


That would be great. Go to Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone. Sign in to My Rogers on the right. Once you're logged in, under My Rogers, click Wireless. You'll then see a list of your wireless services. Hope this helps.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks mcb1. Here's my info:


* Discount(s) 
Value Pack 1 Month Credit - To be removed on 11/08/2008
Digital Call Display Credit - To be removed on 19/06/2011
Monthly Plan Credit
33.3% Value Pack Add-on Disc.*


This is nothing to worry about. The CSR told me how I would be credit because of something to do with my plan that I had before I added the value pack.

What this basically means is that they can't get rid of your previous package right now. They will bill you for your previous plan *and* for your new 15$ value pack. Next month, however, they'll credit you for billing you for the package that you wanted to drop. The "to be removed" basically means that the system will credit, and stop crediting, you on that day. 

The 33.3% probably has something to do with pro-rating, which they do when you change your plan during your billing cycle (i.e. as opposed to doing it on the day your cycle ends).


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks. And how is your Value Pack called in that section? It's further down on the My Wireless Services page. Mine says: iPhone Value Pack+VVmail IPHONER/F.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Here it is: 

Essential 

Compatible Hardware
(based on your Rogers network history) 

Data Service Plan 6GB All 

iPhone Value Pack+VVmail IPHONER/F


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome, thanks! I was worried I had the wrong value pack but looks like it's the right one. 

I love VVM by the way. So convenient.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty cool. I like how with one touch you can switch from the default voicemail thing to a custom one, and you can even record it right from VVM, without calling rogers voicemail.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Mine is listed as:

Data Service Plan 6GB All
iPhone Value Pack+VVmail	All

It might be different because I am a new customer?

Side note: I can't believe how terrible Rogers' online account system is. Telus puts them to shame. With Telus I could check how many texts I had sent, updated immediately. And the design was much better. /side note.


----------

